# Is this hay rack safe for my bun bun?



## Aggeliki (Jul 23, 2019)

Hey guys I am searching hay racks for my bunny's xpen and I found this it's from Ikea it's a Plastic bag dispenser. Many people use it on the internet and I want to ask is it safe and how do you attach it to the xpen? Does anyone have it?


----------



## Aggeliki (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## A & B (Jul 23, 2019)

Could you leave a link to it?

Unless your bun is a chewer, I would say it's safe.


----------



## John Wick (Jul 23, 2019)

Outside of the formula of 1) rabbit chews on it and makes it sharp and/or 2) rabbit chews on it and makes a hole, large enough to get stuck, I think the other way this hay rack would be dangerous is if there wasn't enough hay in it/there was enough room that a rabbit would try to shove its head into a hole in order to get hay inside.

If your rabbit's head is large, I don't think it'd be that unsafe. All hay racks generally come with the same safety precautions, so check to see if your rabbit tries to get inside it and see how large the openings are in proportion to your rabbit's body. It's always good to ask about these things!


----------



## Aggeliki (Jul 23, 2019)

Alyssa and Bugs♡ said:


> Could you leave a link to it?
> 
> Unless your bun is a chewer, I would say it's safe.



https://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/80010222/
It's this one. Well he is kind of a chewer but I guess I can try and see if he chew it or not


----------



## Hermelin (Jul 23, 2019)

I have heard many people warning about bunnies getting stuck in those. So keep that in mind


----------



## zuppa (Jul 23, 2019)

Hi, I have it using as a bag dispenser, It is sold flat and it is flexible plastic I personally don't want to give it to my rabbits even pictures look good but it is flexible soft plastic and I'd worry if my rabbit swallow it t can cause blockage so I never even tried, I was looking at many options for hay dispenser and saw this as well. No I wouldn't risk.






I've tried many options made hay feeder of 5 ltr plastic bottle once but with Fred chewing a bigger hole so I removed it immediately. 

You can make same tube feeder using mail tubes made of cardboard that would be safer and completely chewable. 






I use different feeders for my rabbits some like metal hay mangers






I like this one 






and this one






and this one






Smokey has a little wicker basket I fill it with hay and she eats hay and plays with it, it is half-eaten already she loves it.


----------



## Watermelons (Jul 23, 2019)

Just give it a shot.
Best attached with zap straps.


----------

